# Pea purée



## wagfin (Feb 23, 2012)

I want to make a pea purée that is over the top bright green. Usual recipes don't cut it any ideas on how to accomplish this would be great.. I do want to stay away from artificial colors .


----------



## bakingpro (Feb 23, 2012)

you can try blanching by boiling the peas and then shocking them in cold water, this brings out the natural green color


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

I make a puree of frozen peas with a touch of heavy cream with no problem.


----------



## bazza (Apr 2, 2007)

I usually use defrosted peas uncooked, adding some baby spinach leaf can help with the colour.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

Yeah, a lot of the really really deep bright green pea purees you see you there usually have something like blanched spinach or parsley added...spinach might be best since parsley adds a lot of flavor. 

Although, I personally think that the color of a properly made pea puree (read, properly blanched, shocked, etc) is beautiful on it's own, without the need for spinach or what have you. But if you want the deep green color, spinach is the way to go.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I puree peas for my baby all the time.  Instead of boiling them I steam until just cooked and then puree.  I use the frozen kind and have never had a problem, the color is always bright and beautiful.


----------



## enzodamico (Jan 7, 2013)

how about a squeeze of lemon to protect the color like you would with apple?


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Pete is right on, I do the same only I add a drop of baking soda as it enhances color a bit.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

It also  alters the taste of what you want namely Green  Pea Puree  or Puree du Petite Pois in a cook book.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

ED BUCHANAN said:


> Puree du Petite Pois


Purée de petits pois /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

If you really need more green you could also extract the Chlorophyll from just about any green leafy vegetable and use it to naturally color your puree.


----------



## li4m79 (Dec 26, 2012)

Frozen Peas, blanched, lots of fresh mint, small dot of butter, tiny bit cream and small squeeze of lemon, and of course salt and pepper


----------



## keithdaman666 (Jan 8, 2013)

its always good to put greens straight into Ice cold water to maintain colour, Try Crème fresh instead of cream to give a little more Zing!


----------



## coup-de-feu (Aug 4, 2010)

Here is a video that demonstrates how to extract color from spinach, the same technique works with parsley, basil, etc.

http://www.marmiton.org/pratique/te..._fabriquer-du-colorant-vert-chlorophylle.aspx


ED BUCHANAN said:


> Pete is right on, I do the same only I add a drop of baking soda as it enhances color a bit.


Baking soda is a base, so it will destroy vitamin-C (an acid) and cause vegetables to deteriorate and loose flavor. They might be brighter at first, but then they turn to dull flavorless, nutrient less mush.

CDF


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Be careful with lemon, when I've added it to peas it discolors them right away.

When shocking peas in cold water to retain their color, how do you warm up the pea puree afterwards?  I wouldn't want to serve cold pea puree.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Bazza said:


> I usually use defrosted peas uncooked, adding some baby spinach leaf can help with the colour.


This is what I was going to say blanch a little spinach and add it and you will get the bright green color your looking for.


----------



## garball (Dec 9, 2012)

blanch and shock the peas.  Puree the peas with just enough of the salted blanching water to achieve proper consistency.  This can be kept at 140F for service without losing color.  Using cream or any dairy is going to mute the color and the flavor of the peas.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

He is looking for color and is not running a hospital. As far as breaking down, you only need add a  pinch.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Ed, are you referring to adding spinach?


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Nicko, I may have misinterpreted, but I think Ed is talking about Baking Soda when he said "a pinch".


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Right Pete.. A small amount of soda may reduce vitamin c content but won't break spinach down.. Bakers amonia in the water will also help retain color.


----------

